# Best chain for 9 speed drivetrain?



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Since options for new 9 speed chains are getting scarce, I'm looking for advice.

I run a cyclocross bike with Campy 9 speed drive train (except the crank... SRAM Force w/ FSA 10sp rings). It's time for a new chain.

The campy c9 chains seem to come and go on ebay and I have run KMC X9 in teh past. I think the Campy chain is better, but am looking for some feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## kallee (Sep 22, 2005)

It's hard to beat Campy chains. I get most of my Campy 9-speed stuff from aebike:

http://aebike.com/product/campagnolo-record-9-speed-chain-sku-ch9850-qc30.htm


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know if there are any issues with Campy 9 speed fit, but I really like Wipperman for my 10 speed stuff. They still have them here.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

cyclevt said:


> Since options for new 9 speed chains are getting scarce, I'm looking for advice.
> 
> I run a cyclocross bike with Campy 9 speed drive train (except the crank... SRAM Force w/ FSA 10sp rings). It's time for a new chain.
> 
> ...


I believe that the campagnolo chains are functionally backwards compatible. That is; you could run a 10speed chain on a 9speed set up or an 11speed chain on a 10speed set up. The internal dimensions of the chain are virtually the same so the they run on the cassette sprockets/chainring teeth a-okay, it is the outside dimension width that differentiates the chains as one of the following; 9speed=6.8mm 10speed=5.9mm final generation version/earlier 10speed generation was 6.1mm 11speed= 5.5mm

Just because I had it sitting around, I am currently running a partially used campagnolo 11 speed chain on one of my winter bikes which is setup with campagnolo record 10 speed on the balance of the equipment. Runs fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Only downside to using an 11 speed chain if a 9 speed will do is cost. With GB prices, the Campy compatible 9 speed chains start at $14 where the 11 speed option starts closer to $40. While I have no evidence, I would have to guess that a wider chain might have a little more durability.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Wipperman 9spd chains are readily available. KMC also has a higher-end line of chains, also available in 9 speed.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

I've had great luck with the SRAM PC-951. They are pretty cheap and durable.


----------



## Tubby531 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried Campag, Shimano and KMC, For longevity, durability and functionality Campag wins every time


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

And new 9spd campy chains are a pretty easy score on ebay as well. The thing I love about Campy 9spd chains is that any $10 Park Chain tool will push the link pins in and out, vs needing that more expensive 10spd chain tool and the ridiculously expensive 11 spd chain tool. I've just upgraded from 9psd to 11spd due to lack of high end parts availability and suspect I'm going to miss this feature....


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

And new 9spd campy chains are a pretty easy score on ebay as well. Not that I have any for sale at the moment. The thing I love about Campy 9spd chains is that any $10 Park Chain tool will push the link pins in and out, vs needing that more expensive 10spd chain tool and the ridiculously expensive 11 spd chain tool. I've just upgraded from 9psd to 11spd and suspect I'm going to miss this feature....


----------

